
Bad UI design features that are in common use today - userium
https://stayintech.com/info/uidesign
======
patkai
I would add: 1) logo that doesn't go back to the homepage when you click it,
and 2) 'hamburger' navs on desktop..

------
userium
Creator here. Happy to add more things on the list!

